

Stack Exchange API Contest - billpaetzke
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/05/stack-exchange-api-contest/

======
billpaetzke
Do you think the special prize for best wrapper is a good idea?

I'm concerned that it might cause fragmentation--from too much competition--
within each language. It's best to have one authoritative wrapper per
language, right?

I feel like wrappers benefit most from community contribution (open-source
development). However, there is only one special prize...

